# PubMed- Fructose Malabsorption and Intolerance: Effects of Fructose with and without Simultaneous Glucose Ingestion.



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]
*Fructose Malabsorption and Intolerance: Effects of Fructose with and without Simultaneous Glucose Ingestion.*

Crit Rev Food Sci Nutr. 2011 Aug;51(7):583-92

Authors: Latulippe ME, Skoog SM

Concern exists that increasing fructose consumption, particularly in the form of high-fructose corn syrup, is resulting in increasing rates of fructose intolerance and aggravation of clinical symptoms in individuals with irritable bowel syndrome. Most clinical trials designed to test this hypothesis have used pure fructose, a form not commonly found in the food supply, often in quantities and concentrations that exceed typical fructose intake levels. In addition, the amount of fructose provided in tests for malabsorption, which is thought to be a key cause of intolerance, often exceeds the normal physiological absorption capacity for this sugar. To help health professionals accurately identify and treat this condition, this article reviews clinical data related to understanding fructose malabsorption and intolerance (i.e., malabsorption that manifests with symptoms) relative to usual fructose and other carbohydrate intake. Because simultaneous consumption of glucose attenuates fructose malabsorption, information on the fructose and glucose content of foods, beverages, and ingredients representing a variety of food categories is provided.

PMID: 21793722 [PubMed - in process]

View the full article


----------

